# Question on hobart 2812 meat slicer.



## Bryan Bruheim (Nov 15, 2017)

I have a hobart 2812 model slicer and the machine is real noisy when I turn the blade on. It sounds like it coming from the knife shaft, and their is 2 bearings on the shaft i believe. But after taking the machine apart I can not get the knife shaft to move or come out i was wondering if their was a trick to it or what. Thanks for any input on my problem.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 17, 2017)

See if this helps.  

https://my.hobartcorp.com/resourcecenter/ProductDocumentation/F34193.PDF


----------



## LanceR (Jan 25, 2018)

Hello Bryan

I just spotted this older post.  I've refurbished and sold a number of 2000 series Hobart slicers, mostly 2912s, the automatic version of yours.  Did you get it figured out?


Lance


----------

